# Interior Mats



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Any suggestions on where to get Car mats from, as ones I have currently are not great, Do i just go with Genuine Volkswagen or somewhere else, I was suggested www.carmats4u.com in the previous thread, anywhere else worth a look?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Ebay! just look up "genuine <car brand> <model number>"


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

I buy cheapies then throw them away........keeps carpet clean without worrying bout keeping mats clean, or buy rubber so you can rinse them off


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I always use rubber overmats especially this time of year. Keeps the carpet ones like new.

In the front buy tailor made ones or universal fit but for the rear you can buy rubber matting on the roll, cheap as chips and cut it to size.

Harry


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Go on facebook and join the mk5 golf owners club and then search for Richard Walkner, they're the best mats 2nd to factory


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

I had the same dilemma ended up with genuine mats. Saved about 30% using eBay


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

OEM rubber for me. I bought them for winter only, but ended up using them all year round.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

beatty599 said:


> Go on facebook and join the mk5 golf owners club and then search for Richard Walkner, they're the best mats 2nd to factory


thanks does he do for tiguan also, deffo wont be rubber, like going back to my parents cars in 80s, only rubber one will be in the boot.

Thanks for help guys! Enjoy ur sundays:detailer:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

have you tried Halfords tailored fit?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

taylor8 said:


> thanks does he do for tiguan also, deffo wont be rubber, like going back to my parents cars in 80s, only rubber one will be in the boot.
> 
> Thanks for help guys! Enjoy ur sundays:detailer:


Does them for all cars, I can only remember he's on that group.


----------



## eyeoftheworld (Dec 13, 2010)

After wasting money about 20 years ago buying various aftermarket/halfords/ebay car mats I learnt the hard way.
now I only would buy rubber car mats specifically from the manufacturer. Perfect fit and rubber is easy to clean and looks good.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I brought aftermarket ones and they didn’t last and after getting hold of some genuine ones from eBay the quality is night and day.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I always look through eBay as someone always either incorrectly writes the description, lists just the OEM code and no description, etc... Just bought some OEM velour mats for a neighbour's new VW Polo (after all I'm the one that'll be cleaning it, Lol), should of been £70, got them for £19.99 posted. 
Also look for similar OEM mats from other models that share the same floorplan from other VW products like SEAT or Skoda.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You'll see my own set top right on this page, they are now 10 years old, have done about 75,000m and finally ready for replacement.

http://morethanpolish.com/custom-car-mats.asp


----------

